# Hub USB sans fil



## Fredo14 (19 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai une question, est que un hub usb sans fil (wifi ou bluetooth) existe?
Je m'explique: j'ai un MBP ainsi que deux imprimantes et un disque dure externe. J'aimerai brancher ces différents périphériques sur un hub et ainsi les avoir à disposition sans avoir à les brancher sur un port usb du MBP. Ainsi par exemple lorsque je rentre du boulot, je pose mon MBP pro sur le bureau et il détecte les imprimantes et le DD externe sans avoir à brancher quoi que se soit et je pourrai donc imprimer, sauvegarder mes données ou écouter de la musique sans avoir ) brancher quoi que se soit...

Est ce utopique ou bien ce périphérique existet-t-il??

Merci d'avances pour vos réponses!!


----------



## David_b (19 Janvier 2011)

Je ne sais pas Mais tu peux brancher un HUB USB avec *un* fil. Ca ne fait qu'un seul fil à brancher, puisque tes périphériques, eux, restent connecté en permanence au hub


----------



## Fredo14 (20 Janvier 2011)

oui bien sur mais l'intérêt serait que tous les ordis de la maison auraient accès à l'imprimante ou au disque dure externe sans avoir de branchement à faire...


----------



## Arlequin (20 Janvier 2011)

oui cela existe

à condition d'avoir un point d'accès wifi avec un port réseau de libre

tu y branches ce genre de bestiole et tu y connectes tes appareils usb

je sais, le lien indique que cet article précisément n'est plus dispo, mais à toi de chercher un peu


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2011)

Fredo14 a dit:


> oui bien sur mais l'intérêt serait que tous les ordis de la maison auraient accès à l'imprimante ou au disque dure externe sans avoir de branchement à faire...



Ben pour ça, pas besoin de hub USB sans fil, il suffit que disque externe et imprimante soient connecté à un Mac qui reste allumé pendant "les heures ouvrables" à la maison, et partagés depuis cet ordi !

chez moi, les 5 autres Mac de la maison (tous des portables) peuvent accéder aux deux imprimantes branchées sur mon PowerMac, ainsi qu'à tous ses disques (internes, ou externes, USB ou Firewire pour ces derniers, et dieu sait qu'il en a : 4 disques internes et 4 disques externes certains jours (mais deux au minimum), plus deux lecteurs optiques (superdrives) internes et un externe, et tout ça est accessible depuis n'importe quel portable du troupeau, y compris pour les fonctions de gravures de CD/DVD grâce à Toast Anywhere). C'est (pour les disques) juste une question de paramétrage des utilisateurs autorisés.

Maintenant tu as aussi les possibilités offertes par un serveur dédié (un vieux Mac qui ne servirait qu'à ça, par exemple), ainsi que les fonctions de certains routeurs auxquels on peut connecter et partager disques et/ou imprimantes sur tout le réseau.


----------



## Fredo14 (20 Janvier 2011)

merci pour vos réponses!
Oui Pascal c'est une solution mais un peu compliqué à mettre en oeuvre chez moi d'un point de vue disposition.
Par contre en fouinant un peu je suis tombé sur le Belkin home base pour une cinquantaine d'euros (http://www.pixmania.com/fr/fr/4003594/art/belkin/hub-usb-wifi-home-base-f5.html)
Est ce que certains d'entre vous connaissent cet appareil?


----------



## Dan le breton (22 Janvier 2011)

La solution une borne extreme mac, 1-tu branches avec un hub usb imprimante, disque dur, scanner etc.. sur la prise usb de la borne 2-tu branches la prise ethernet de ta box adsl sur la borne ethernet de la borne 3-tu configures le wifi avec un mot de passe 4-chez toi tu connectes tes appareils en wifi sur la borne et  tu as tout en ligne imprimante disque dur etc ... mes filles et les 3 macs partables partage tout de leur chambre et moi de mon bureau
a + Kenavo


----------



## Fredo14 (23 Janvier 2011)

oui effectivement c'est solution pratique mais chère...
je continue à me renseigner pour ce belkin home base à 49 euros...
sinon je brancherais un simple hub avec un fil...


----------



## Dan le breton (23 Janvier 2011)

Sur Apple refurb une extreme 65&#8364;
d'occase encore moins cher 35 &#8364;
a+


----------



## Nicolarts (23 Janvier 2011)

Tu n'as jamais pense que il y a possible des imprimantes voie par Wifi sans besoin d'avoir un USB ?

Je vous donne un exemple à cet adresse.

Pour le disque dur, il te suffit d'acheter un routeur par exemple Airport Extreme ? Et tu laisse un USB de ton disque dur sur cette routeur-là ! 

Bonne chance


----------



## Fredo14 (29 Janvier 2011)

Alors j'ai finalement acheté ce belkin home base pour 49&#8364; chez pixmania et je l'ai installé. Ce système fonctionne bien et joue parfaitement le rôle que j'attendais... Les imprimantes sont partagées en wifi avec tous les ordis de la maison...


----------



## edd72 (29 Janvier 2011)

Autre solution, certaines Box ADSL (la Freebox, même l'ancienne version "HD") proposent cela. Tu branches ton DD, ton imprimante, etc. et ta box fait serveur d'impression, serveur de fichier, etc. en WiFi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Autre solution, certaines Box ADSL (la Freebox, même l'ancienne version "HD") proposent cela. Tu branches ton DD, ton imprimante, etc. et ta box fait serveur d'impression, serveur de fichier, etc. en WiFi.



Euh non, pas la Freebox V5, pour l'imprimante, oui, mais elle ne fait pas "serveur de fichier" au sens où tu l'entends (AFP), mais juste "serveur FTP" ce qui est un peu différent, et beaucoup moins pratique à l'usage. Par contre, elle a le mérite de savoir lire et écrire sur des partitions HFS+ ou NTFS, en plus de ce bon vieux FAT32.


----------

